
FAA Faces Legal Action on Its Rules for Model Aircraft - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/aerial-robots/faa-faces-legal-action-on-its-rules-for-model-aircraft#.U_42E3t718c.hackernews
======
DannyBee
The article elides (through ...) the really really important first bullet
point of the law they cite, which says: "1) the aircraft is flown strictly for
hobby or recreational use; "

IOW the article says: "that the FAA’s Special Rule contradicts the intent of
Congress when it passed the FAA Modernization and Reform Act in 2012, part of
which states: “[T]he Federal Aviation Administration may not promulgate any
rule or regulation regarding a model aircraft, or an aircraft being developed
as a model aircraft, if . . . the aircraft is operated in accordance with a
community-based set of safety guidelines and within the programming of a
nationwide community-based organization.”"

The "..." is the part about it being strictly flown for hobby or recreational
use. The is the only part elided in this quote

This is really shady writing, as the rest of the article makes a lot of
arguments about how this law affects commercial use, that they want an FAA
interpretation that doesn't exclude commercial use, and the lawsuits around
this set of clauses, but leaves out the main problem for these folks: the law
doesn't say what they want it to.

